# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات جــديــد برنامج Tera Copy لنسخ 25 جيحا في أقل من 5 دقائق

## aziahmed

**   * اليوم أحضرت لكم برنامج*   **  Tara copy  **   تحميل  برنامج tara copy لزيادة سرعة النسخ التى تصل الى نسخ 25GB فى 5 دقائق فقط  كما يعالج مشكله نقل الملفات من اقسام الهارد ديسك المختلفه او من الشبكة  الى اكثر من برنامج بالفعل مميز كما ان يقوم برنامج tara copy باستبدال ادة  النقل التقليدية فى الويندوز ويضيف العديد من الخيارات المرنة لجميع  عمليات النسخ copying or moving للملفات التى تتميز بانها اسرع واسهل ومن  اهم ايضا مميزات البرنامج اسرع بكثير فى النسخ عن نسخ الويندوز الاعتيادى  كما انه يتسطيع امكانية تخطى ملف اثناء النسخ كما يعمل على اظهار بيانات  مفيدة عند النسخ مثل الرعة والوقت المتبقى كما يتميز من العديد من المميزات  الاخرى انصحكم بتجربة هذا البرناج tara copy    2 Mb ** **  الأخير 2012 **  **      **    **       **      **  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    **       *ملف بدون باسورد لتعم الفائدة*    **  **

----------


## امير محمد

*مشكور اخي بارك الله بك*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي 
الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------

